# Treats???



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

What are some safe treats to feed my chicks, if any?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How old are they? Yogurt is okay if they're really little yet. As they get a few weeks of age on them, cooked oatmeal, cottage cheese, spaghetti are some favorites.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

7chicks said:


> How old are they? Yogurt is okay if they're really little yet. As they get a few weeks of age on them, cooked oatmeal, cottage cheese, spaghetti are some favorites.


I'm not sure, I just got them from a feed store a week ago


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You can give them all kinds of stuff. Greens, grass, dandalion greens, yogurt, scrambled eggs, cottage cheese, ect. Just make sure to add grit to their brooder so its available before giving treats.

Oh and since you got your chicks a week ago they are most likely a good week and a half old.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Apyl said:


> You can give them all kinds of stuff. Greens, grass, dandalion greens, yogurt, scrambled eggs, cottage cheese, ect. Just make sure to add grit to their brooder so its available before giving treats.
> 
> Oh and since you got your chicks a week ago they are most likely a good week and a half old.


Great, thank you!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My little ones go crazy for raisins! But I would wait till they were around 3 weeks to give them that. Raisins are a bit big for them to eat at a week and a half.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> My little ones go crazy for raisins! But I would wait till they were around 3 weeks to give them that. Raisins are a bit big for them to eat at a week and a half.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Get them some little bugs, They are soo cute chasing bugs!!


----------



## grandma5 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been giving them the strawberry tops I cut off. They've been eating the fruit and leaving the leaves. They know the mealworm bag too. They come running and pecking at the red bag.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Get them some little bugs, They are soo cute chasing bugs!!


I'll have to try that!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

grandma5 said:


> I've been giving them the strawberry tops I cut off. They've been eating the fruit and leaving the leaves. They know the mealworm bag too. They come running and pecking at the red bag.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

I am so glad someone started this thread I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Does the yogurt have to be plain or is it ok if it's flavored


----------



## PhatJack (Apr 3, 2013)

grandma5 said:


> I've been giving them the strawberry tops I cut off. They've been eating the fruit and leaving the leaves. They know the mealworm bag too. They come running and pecking at the red bag.


My friend's chickens love mealworms! When I got visit I usually take some mealworms. They know me since I bring the mealworms and they will come and "attack" me! haha!

Since I take them live mealworms they love to go after them. It's not that the worms really get far. They cannot crawl that fast. But chickens love to eat them cause they are moving.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Our chickens ho nutz for just plain old Quaker oatmeal not even cooked.


----------

